# Let it snow...



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Not sure about everyone else but this (UK) weather makes me want to wash my car...



















Although there was a ridiculous amount of foam left on the inside lips of the boot... Where the new rust problems were found... Guess that explains it


----------

